# CarBlogging - Episode 1: What's REALLY good preaching ?



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 8, 2010)

Something new I've been thinkin' on for a few months and finally decided to DO:

[video=youtube;-E1AMXCHv9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E1AMXCHv9E[/video]

Expository preaching vs Topical Preaching.....a few thoughts.


----------



## PointingToChrist (Feb 9, 2010)

I enjoyed listening! Keep at it.


----------



## Andres (Feb 9, 2010)

Car blogging - cool idea. I too do a lot of thinking to myself while driving back and forth, so to put your thoughts down makes sense to me!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks! 

I think that on my next episode, I'm going to do a little exercise in showing what good expositional preaching looks like (just need to spend some time in a passage). I don't think I did that well enough this time through.


----------

